# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sümerler, Hititler, Frigyalılar, Etrüskler, Traklar, İskitler, Pelasklar >  Anadolu'nun Türklüğü: Kayalardan Kilimlere Türk Tamgaları

## anau

*Kayalardan Kilimlere Türk Tamgaları*
Kadim Türkistan Coğrafyasından, Anadoluya ve Kafkasyaya oradan da Balkanlara kadar uzanan kültürel devamlılık kendini sadece Balballarımızda, Mezar Taşlarımızda ve Kaya resimlerimizde değil; Kilim dokumaların ve Nakışlarımızda da gösteriyor. Türk Tamgaları ve kutsalları Kilimlerde ve Kumaşlarda yaşamaya devam ediyor. Hemde birbir motifler ile. Bunların hepsi Türkün bu topraklardaki ve bu kültürel değerlerimizin ulaştığı yerlerdeki Tapularımızdır!
 - Kürşad BAYTOK

----------

